
Ask HN: What is the root of this agile image? - erkanerol
I encounter this image in some resources about agile. Do you know the root?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.hizliresim.com&#x2F;bDyvnm.png
======
mtmail
Isn't it better to contact those resources?

~~~
erkanerol
I will try.

